# White Film on MP Soap



## kitty1986 (Apr 12, 2014)

While I haven't tested my soaps yet, they look a lot better than I anticipated as far as shape goes. But on the top there's a white film. I tried rubbing it with alcohol but that didn't do anything. I did use an alcohol spritz right after pouring the batter into the mold.

I used Crafter's Choice Basic Soap Base, Germall (might not use it the next time), Fragrance Oil, Liquid Coloring (I think it's a LabColor, has a lot of ingredients in it) and EVOO in two bars and Vitamin E Oil in the other two. I looked up the amounts of each to put in per pound of base, so I don't _think_ I used too much, but that is entirely possible with this being my first batch.

What could cause the white film? I looked up white film in the forum but it seemed like it was all based on CP.


----------



## lsg (Apr 12, 2014)

The Germall is not necessary for a bar soap.  You might check the description of the fragrance oil to see if it has caused discoloration or filming.  Have you tried steaming off the white film?  Just hold the bar over a cup of steaming water, being careful not to burn your hand with the steam.


----------



## kitty1986 (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh good! Do you know what Germall is actually necessary for? I will try the steam and I'll report back for other newbies who are confused by this issue


----------



## Lefki (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello! I think this "film" you see there is caused by spraying a lot of alcohol. It will not go away until you start using the soap. Water will take off all of the filming I'm afraid, there is nothing to be done earlier than that.


----------



## lsg (Apr 12, 2014)

kitty1986 said:


> Oh good! Do you know what Germall is actually necessary for? I will try the steam and I'll report back for other newbies who are confused by this issue


 
"Germall Plus is for water-in-oil and oil-in-water emulsions, creams and lotions, make-up and water soluble products." 

http://www.lotioncrafter.com/liquid-germall_plus.html


----------



## kitty1986 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tried steam and it didn't get rid of the film, but it did put air bubbles/tiny craters in my bar! Since I'm trying an all-natural base next I'll see if that helps. Just have to get the money to place my order  This is one of those times I want to win the lottery extra bad!

But I am going ahead and sending the EVOO and Vitamin E Oil to my friend and sister to get their opinions on how they like it, white film and all!


----------



## kitty1986 (Apr 13, 2014)

So my friend said that the white film is my oils floating to the top. I looked up suspension base on the forum but I have a question...are there different types of suspension base, like shea butter or goat's milk? Also could that be why my soap doesn't lather well? The oils aren't evenly spread throughout?


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 13, 2014)

I always seem to get a white film on top whenever I spritz with alcohol.  It's most apparent on clear bases


----------



## kitty1986 (Apr 13, 2014)

If you can't spray alcohol, how do you get rid of the bubbles that form on top right after pouring?


----------



## Saponista (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't do melt and pour soap, but at work when I pour hot agar and I get bubbles, I just pass the flame of one of those brûlée guns over the surface from quite a distance away so as not to burn anything. It bursts the bubbles instantly and leaves a lovely flat surface.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 13, 2014)

Saponista said:


> I don't do melt and pour soap, but at work when I pour hot agar and I get bubbles, I just pass the flame of one of those brûlée guns over the surface from quite a distance away so as not to burn anything. It bursts the bubbles instantly and leaves a lovely flat surface.



I haven't seen it done with soap but I was watching How Its Made today and they used a similar technique to remove bubbles from rubber before it hardened.  Perhaps its worth a try.  In fact, the DH has a small torch in his toolbox.. I have to make a few more MP bars today.  I'll give it a try later and let you know what happened.


----------



## kitty1986 (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes definitely let me know how that works! I don't have a brulee or torch so that might be something else I need to buy...at some point lol.


----------



## lsg (Apr 13, 2014)

kitty1986 said:


> If you can't spray alcohol, how do you get rid of the bubbles that form on top right after pouring?


 I always spray with alcohol and it has never cause my M&P to film.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 13, 2014)

My husband has made me watch hours and hours if how it's made lol. Let me know if you try it, it would be nice to know if I've helped in some way.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 13, 2014)

Lol I will


----------



## kitty1986 (Apr 13, 2014)

I'll try my next batch (a SMALL one) with suspension base and spritz with alcohol. If I still have the white film, I'll invest in a brulee torch or torch gun. Thanks for the input, everyone!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 13, 2014)

I finally got around to trying the torch to pop bubbles. I stirred the base more vigorously than I usually would to ensure I had plenty of bubbles. It actually works really well to pop bubbles. I think a lighter would work equally well because I think its just the heat of the flame that pops the bubbles.


----------



## kitty1986 (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh PERFECT! I have a long lighter that would be perfect. Thanks for the notice!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 13, 2014)

Yep I figure that will work just fine. Something else that I figured out. If there's any bubbles that floated up after the top solidified you can hit it with the flame again to get those too since it'll melt the top layer


----------



## Saponista (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm really glad it worked out for you


----------

